# Mode d'emploi complet pour mail



## eml (7 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bonne année.
Je recherche un mode d'emploi complet pour mail afin de mieux m'en servir !!!
-  Envoyer le meme message à tout ou partie de mon carnet d'adresse en masquant les destinataires pour ne pas avoir à faire de multiples envois et éviter que des inconnus s'envoient des réponses (répondre à tous) qui ne les concernent pas comme j'en ai déjà reçus. Je ne sais pas faire!!!
- parametrer efficacement les règles contre les spams. Il me manque des cases...

Si quelqu'un peut déjà m'aider dans ces 2 taches...

Merci


----------



## Alycastre (7 Janvier 2006)

Mail > aide > aide Mail ......


----------



## Caligari (7 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

L'aide en ligne de Mail est déjà assez complète. Il y est indiqué, par exemple,  comment masquer les destinataires (afficher le champs Cci et y entrer les adresses des destinataires ou créer une adresse de groupe dans Carnets d'adresse). 

Idem pour le courrier indésirable : voir l'aide en ligne

Edit : zut, grillé par Alycastre


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Janvier 2006)

eml a dit:
			
		

> -  Envoyer le meme message à tout ou partie de mon carnet d'adresse en masquant les destinataires pour ne pas avoir à faire de multiples envois et éviter que des inconnus s'envoient des réponses (répondre à tous) qui ne les concernent pas comme j'en ai déjà reçus. Je ne sais pas faire!!!


Mets les adresses dans le champ CCi au lieu du champ À


_Et ben, ça poste vite ici _


----------



## eml (7 Janvier 2006)

Voilà un bon début.
J'aurai confondu Cc et Cci à un moment.
Et donc de nouvelles questions naissent: 
- Mettre un stock d'adresse dans A ou dans Cc, c'est quoi la différence ?
- Dans les préférences, que veut dire "toujours -Cc ou Cci- moi-meme ? faut-il cocher ?
    "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses, faut-il cocher avec ou sans Cc-Cci ?
     Augmenter le niveau de citation" c'est quoi ?

Je reçois parfois de messages "undisclosed recipient", puis-je en créer...
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2006)

faudrait que tu potasses les bases des notions de mails (  c'est expliqué dans l'aide Mac ou en ligne chez Apple ouy tous les sites dédiés au email)

" undisclosed recipient" terme non repris par Mail mais le concept oui

 tu peux le faire de differentes manières
voir les options dans les aides
La plus simple CCi
(le I c'est pour...invisible)


----------

